# Shist Rock with painted sports team emblem



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I have a good size Shist Rock that has a hand painted emblem of one of my sports team. I would love to have this in my aquarium. Would like to know if it's possible to make this aquarium/fish safe.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have no 1st hand experience coating an item for use in the aquarium but you may want to check out a product made by Polygem which makes epoxy coatings for use in tanks, specifically the #1618 clear coating. It's not a cheap product and should work for your project. It has been used by home aquarists and zoos for aquarium use.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Expensive it is. But 1.5 gallons is a lot. Thx.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Lets see a pic of it


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

plug said:


> Lets see a pic of it


Picture of what?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

the rock with the sports emblem on it


----------

